# Mile Tracker



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone track their miles or time while out horseback riding? I'm wanting to just to see how long we're out and how many miles we go. 

I downloaded an app called Sports Tracker which is really cool because it has a horseback riding option. Pretty much I have to remember to turn GPS on, I'm pretty sure, when riding but turn it off when I get back to save battery. I'll have to test it some more.

So does anyone use an app or watch to track your miles? If so, what do you use?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

When I was keeping track of miles I put on my 1/2 Arab mare, I'd use a Garmin Forerunner. It was great and I really loved it. It has since gone to the happy electronic hunting ground and I have yet to get a replacement. It's not that important right now, but I would like to get another. But need to do my homework.

Apps don't work for me since I don't have (nor want) a smart phone. So I'll have to find something comparable to my old Forerunner.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes! I love tracking my miles and routes. Love the Garmin Forerunner 310XT. Can see how fast you're going, how far, uploads your route on the computer, etc. Battery seems to last quite a long time as well.

I hate using my phone to track because it drains the power, but if I forget my Garmin I use the Endomondo app. It also tracks how fast you're going, how far, uploads map online, etc.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I like the iPhone app called "RunKeeper". Like the name suggests its meant for people to track their walk/runs, but its still pretty handy. I wish there was a setting to track horseback riding distance but I haven't found one yet.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Edmodo has "Horseback-Riding" setting, but doesn't allow you to share the route you've ridden. I joined "Open Trail" and have been wanting to compete in the monthly rides... Except I can't share my trail rides  

So for those just wanting to track in relation to equine.. Edmodo is a good one. Free for the basic package too.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

I use ViewRanger, a free app. I adore it.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

OK. Help
I have Sports Tracker app. and cant find the horseback option.

Does one need the free version or the paid version for the horseback option?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

ChitChatChet said:


> OK. Help
> I have Sports Tracker app. and cant find the horseback option.
> 
> Does one need the free version or the paid version for the horseback option?


Mine was free. If you click on "Start new workout", there will be three options at the top: "Activity", "Audio Feedback", and "Auto pause". Click on Activity and you'll see a wide range of activities you might be doing. There will be a Horseback riding option.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Ah! Thank you!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

ChitChatChet said:


> Ah! Thank you!


You're welcome! Hope it is as awesome to you as it is to me. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Roman said:


> You're welcome! Hope it is as awesome to you as it is to me. XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Look forward to trying it out. Hopefully, Monday!


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I use the MapMyRun app on my phone. It has a horseback riding setting. And it will show you a map of your route at the very end along with your total time and calories burned.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I use an app called "Map my Tracks". It's a pretty neat app, and it does have a horseback riding option. I usually only use it when I go out for trails, but it could be used just to keep track of how long you ride and your distance even just working in an arena.

It shows you your miles, a map of what you rode, but also things like your top speed for the ride, average speed, how long you rode. It also keeps track of every ride you've logged, so I can see, for example, that I rode a total of 20 trail miles in July 2014.


----------

